# comment the Pokémon designs.



## Thorne (Dec 20, 2008)

*comment the Pokémon designs.*

comment the design of any Pokémon, you're completely free to say anything you think about the design as long as you don't actually try to hurt people.


I'll begin by rating the Rhy's.


Rhyhorn is a big lizard I'm familiar with, it's a pretty basic design, like the most of the first generation Pokémon.



it's like Rhyhorn pretty basic, but have a big difference from Rhyhorn, I've never been a fan of the evolutionary line, yet never disliked it.



>_> Could have worked, IF IT KEPT THE THEME OF THE REST OF IT'S EVOLUTIONARY LINE! the colours are wrong, the armour is wrong, the lack of ears is wrong AND THE DRILLHORN LOOKS TO MUCH LIKE A NOSE. What were they thinking? Seriously? the elbows are cool, though. :D


kay, now it's other peoples turn to comment on the designs.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*







Lucario rules. They could try for a million years and never come up with anything better than this guy. 







Most people hate Bidoof, but I like it. It's like comedic relief.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

a lot of the new generation pokemon look like robots with spikes 'n' stripes, hence palkia, dialga and even lucario


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*


I don't get Froslass. I don't think Glalie is too much of a MAN to get a split in its evolution line. (compare to the Ralts line) Plus, it looks so odd. I get what it's suppossed to be, but that alone freaks me out. In fact, a lot of the new Ghost types freak me out. Once I dreamt about being it, and it felt like my soul was poor and dying, and that the world was like a bleak wasteland through her eyes.


This little guy used to freak me out. When I caught the guy and found out what it did, I immediately stuffed it in a box and paid it no mind. (Later, it would go to my Ranch.)
But, come Platinum, I figured that it's NOT evil and NOT mean. Heck, having the power to become any machine you can find is pretty awesome on its own.
As for it's looks, it's a ball colored orange with a spike on the top and electricity surrounding it on all sides, having two lightning bolts for arms. Plus, it's seemingly always happy. Although some people think they weren't too original with Rotom's new forms, I think they're pretty decent.


When I took a good look at Breloom, it goes to show how much fun stretchy arms can be, and also how cool it looks. Noseless, long tailed, furry looking, clawed thing. Uh huh.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



H20firefly said:


> a lot of the new generation pokemon look like robots with spikes 'n' stripes, hence palkia, dialga and even lucario


I know where you got that quote. >:|


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

^it's true though


----------



## Thorne (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



H20firefly said:


> ^it's true though


In my opinion, Dialga/Palkia looks a bit like robots. Lucario does not.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

^true...


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

*uses pokemon sprite generator to get a pokemon*

Ok, Azuril. 


Well, its a marril on a big ball. I kind of like the design, it reminds me of those space hopper things. The confusing thing about it is the type. I mean, you think water type when you see blue, right? So this thing confuses the shit out of me with the fact it is a normal type. 



I just love this thing. You know, the yellow and black really suits it, and gives it the "moonlight" sorta thing that it needs. It may not have horns, or spikes, or a great aura of darkness, but it is still badass.


I...just don't like this pokemon. I know it may be based off pinochio or something (maybe that's why shiftary looks like a donkey) but it still looks strange. I just can't explain why I don't like it, which sucks for this review.



Cute for a pika parody, and its a nice concept with the whole anion and cation thing going on with them. I do like these pokemon, and the fact they are really cute. Useless as hell in cb, but I may consider using them for the lulz one day.



Where do I begin with this awesome normal type? Its my fave colour, its a monkey, and it is so damn cute I may puke. And come on, who here would come up with a crazy purple monkey that looks like it is on drugs...with a hand on its tail?



I'd like this more if it didn't remind me of someone I am now forced to hate. Anyway, pretty nice design...though according to the anime meowth are not bipedial!



Pretty cute, like most starters are. This sprite is best at catching the cute side of little char, which is awesome.


----------



## Jetx (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

/
Okay.

/
AAAAAAGH WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY

Thanks for reading. ;)


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Jetx said:


> /
> Okay.
> 
> /
> ...


Gotta agree with you there.

Arg, I wanna do more.



Look at it.

LOOK AT IT.

Its awesome. A drunk/high panda. WITH TEETHA SPOTS!


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

posting enabled

^is it me or are the patterns cooler in R/S/E than in D/P/PT?






screwed, seriously screwed
first they replace Scyther's scythes that would make more of a dent than a cut, and in D/P/PT the female has a bigger abdomnid?
the _female?_


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



H20firefly said:


> posting enabled
> would make more of a dent than a cut


Why did I read that as cunt? @_@

Yeah, the spots look cooler on rse. <3



People say this needs an evo. I don't. It looks awesome on its own! Look at it! Its got tiny dumbass wings, and a drill as a tail! How awesome is that?


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



H20firefly said:


> screwed, seriously screwed
> first they replace Scyther's scythes that would make more of a dent than a cut, and in D/P/PT the female has a bigger abdomnid?
> the _female?_


um, yeah, because it has to _lay eggs?_  and females in nature are generally larger than the males, so yeah.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> um, yeah, because it has to _lay eggs?_  and females in nature are generally larger than the males, so yeah.


Took the words right from my mouth.
For the sake of loving Jesus Christ people, *IF YOU'RE GOING TO COMMENT ON A DESIGN, AT LEAST WRITE A BIT, WHAT JETX SAID IS CLOSE TO BEING SPAM.*
THIS is the best example of what I meant, so try doing it right this time. And you're supposed to comment on the design, NOT the sprite.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Jetx said:


> /
> Okay.
> 
> /
> AAAAAAGH WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY


Fatter more scary versions bent on scarring us mentally.


Is it just me or does Alakazam look slightly more fat?


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*






umm, kay, are those things wings? or just really big leaves, it looks too heavy to fly, but then again, dragonite.
also, supposedly fruit grows from it's neck, yet i fail to see where






his feet look a little too small to support this chubby evolution, at tail in that shape would just never happen, *ever*.
also whats with the stripes on his bum?






supposedly an experiment gone wrong? or perhpas it was inetntional it ended up with two heads, why the heads and body look like two brown pompoms i'll never know


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



H20firefly said:


> umm, kay, are those things wings? or just really big leaves, it looks too heavy to fly, but then again, dragonite.
> also, supposedly fruit grows from it's neck, yet i fail to see where


It has a little beard of bananas.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

is that it? i thought that was just some sort of beard thing, not banan--wait a minute! that's his beard, not his neck!


----------



## ZimD (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> It has a little beard of bananas.


Jesus Christ, he does! O_O


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

I'm going to do the legendaries and maybe any other Pokemon I come up with >.>



Okay okay okay, I like Moltres more, but I love Articuno closely <3 I've always liked to think of it as 'the most beautiful Pokemon on Earth' (not cute, beautiful) because of its huge swishy tail feather and the fact that it _shines._ I personally find it easy to imagine its feathers being made out of ice (most of the time that the tiny little strands that come out from the hard, clear part of the feather are actually tiny ice crystals).



Most people say it looks like a flying Jolteon, but I can't really see the resemblance besides spikes and yellow coloration, which pretty much every Electric Pokemon has. I like its design, actually. The two sets of wings are actually kinda cool (hint: the lower one is the yellow one and on top is the black set), since lightning comes from the sky. Also, besides Rotom, it's the only Electric type immune to Ground, and Rotom has Levitate, not the Flying type. Zapdos is the only Electric/Flying in the game. It's long beak makes me like it, too.



Moltres is my favorite out of the legendary bird trio. I like its yellow color, which ties well with fire (except pink shiny for fire=WTF (looking at you too, Magmortar)), and the fact that it has fire coming from it all over the place. The tail looks a lot more impressive now; it used to just be some kind of curved yellow thing with fire on top that was miserabely short, but now it's entirely fire and a lot bigger. The crest makes me think of a mood indicator through fire (like Charmeleon's tail) that grows bigger or smaller and changes color (normal fire colors of course, not insane weird colors like neon green or black or white or something) depending on mood. My favorite part are the wings, of course; the wings and crests are actually traits shared by all the legendary birds. Of course, Moltres has the coolest wings and crest of all :D



Mew is the cutest Pokemon ever in my opinion. It's light-colored (for some reason, almost every 'cute' Pokemon has lighter colors). I dislike how this generation gave it a hot pink color, because I liked it better when it was a whitish tone with a pink tint. The thing that makes it cute, though, is the tail. I can just imagine it chasing it around and around and around. I found it especially cute in the First Movie where it was ignoring Mewtwo and looking at its tail, and then it tried to catch it and did a frontflip.



Everyone says it looks like a cat, but I think Mewtwo is a kangaroo. It has large back feet that it balances on, and when it kicks off to fly, it looks almost like it's trying to jump, like a kangaroo does. If it was female, than I could easily imagine a baby Mewtwo (so cute!) crawling into a little pouch that's right where a kangaroo's is, right behind the beginning of the tail. Of course, I find it hard to think of Mewtwo as female. It's so obviously masculine.



Raikou is another one of one of my favorite Electric Pokemon. I always liked to think of the legendary beasts as companions to the legendary birds; Raikou to Zapdos, Entei to Moltres, and Suicune to Articuno. Zapdos makes lightning, and lightning causes thunder, which is said by the Pokedex to be Raikou's roaring. It even has little storm clouds on its back (although they're purple, WTF) and has a jagged tail, like lightning.



Entei is, in my mind, a companion to Moltres, as I said before. Moltres is a god(ess) of fire, which ties in nicely with the legend that Entei is born along with every volcano, and when it roars, a volcano erupts. This leads to the assumption that there are multiple Entei, but I don't really mind. It has smoke on its back, which is cool, but it can't learn Smokescreen o.O Fire Fang is also the only physical Fire move it learns, which is weird because of its high Attack. Can't we get Flare Blitz or something? Anyways, I like Entei ^w^ (Wynaut!)



Most people like Suicune most out of the legendary beast trio, and I can see why. Heck, it's my favorite too. The shape on its head looks cool. I don't know what that purple stuff is, but it also looks good. It has little diamonds everywhere, but it doesn't look like some added features to just make it more complicated like the little triangles beneath Jirachi's eyes. It also has these ribbons that make it look graceful somehow, but I freaked out the first time I saw them (which was in one of the Jhoto opening themes, where Raikou, Entei, and Suicune were all running) because it made it insanely obvious that they came directly out of its butt. It must hurt to poop for him.



Lugia is, as you should know, my favorite Pokemon of all time, so prepare for a bit of biased reasoning here. Anyways, I like the eye-spikes and all the other spikes. They make it look cool, and they can be useful in battle. Seriously, if it swings one of those spikes at you, you probably get impaled. It looked a lot better when it had the 'thumb feather' was bent inward towards the palm. It looked like a hand then, but whatever. I still imagine it like that. The whole flapping its wings makes a forty-day storm thing is probably relating to Noah.



I like Ho-Oh's color scheme. It does nicely with the whole rainbow theme. Of course, it doesn't have any blue or purple, but blue or purple on a Fire type looks weird. It has a big puffy tail, which I like. And it has a green band on its neck for some reason, but I don't care. I doesn't ruin the appearance.



I never really got the basis of most of it except for the color. Of course a guardian of forests would be green >.> The head also looks like an onion (almost everyone says that) which is a plant, so it makes some sense. I never really got the antennae or wings, but they make it complete atleast. I can't think of what I would replace them with if they weren't there.



I admit it; I didn't really like any of the Regis at first. Of course, I began to actually take notice of them after I managed to find a Relicanth and complete that damned puzzle. Regirock is probably the coolest-looking of the trio to me. I mean, a humanoid thing made of rocks with Braille on its face (which so obviously says 'rock' for Regirock)? Fuck yes please. Its shoulders are fucking awesome. And it can rebuild itself. Although I never got the point of the differently colored rocks that are tan instead of gray, they make it look like more than a gray blob from space.



Regice is also kinda cool. This one has 'ice' in Braille on its face, and four little 'wings' on its back. It's made out of ice from Antarctica in the Ice Age, and the air around it is -328 degrees Farenheit (-345.776 degrees Celsius (yes I did the math)), which is only 2 degrees F (144.776 degrees C (did the math for that too)) above the average temperature at the cloudtops on Neptune. In other words, pretty damn cold. Of course, this doesn't make too much sense because just about any Pokemon that tried a physical attack would freeze once it got too close, but whatever. Either way, yeah, Regice is cool :D



Registeel is probably my least favorite Regi. Its Braille symbol (steel) looks the coolest, yeah, but the way the crack that opens it up so you can see the 'face' screws it big time. I would probably like it better if the animation showed that it could close that crack up as a defense mechanism. It's also missing the things on the back, which is basically a trademark of the Regis, just like the crests and wings are for the bird trio and the things on the back are for the beasts. Nintendo could probably redeem it if it could have some kind of 'other form' because it looks like a Transformer.



I love Latias. They made her look cute, but, like Mew or something else cute, she can really kick your ass, especially if you let her get in a few Calm Minds. I don't get what the little dangly things by the butt are for, though. And even her shiny form looks good, and it's consistent, which is almost a first for Nintendo. By 'consistent' I mean the little triangle. On regular Latias it's blue, like regular Latios, and on shiny Latias it's green, like shiny Latios.



Latios is nice, albeit not as good as Latias. He's mostly the same, except they altered a few things to make him more masculine. The things on the face go upwards. The eyes are narrowed, which makes him look emo and pissed off. He's also bigger and heftier, focusing more on attacking than defending. The butt things are bigger and more widespread, too.



The weather trio's looks pwn everything else except Lugia. The cracks on all of them look awesome. Kyogre's make it look more ancient. And they glow, too. And it's got a little hole on the face, and the eye is hidden back inside the head like it's attached directly to the brain or something.



These cracks don't glow, but that's okay. It's actually better that way, because when they're all sunken into the skin like that, it looks more like cracks in the earth. The tail has spikes, which makes it look better. It could, like, impale you or something with those.



Rayquaza is cool. Period. It has spikes on its head that go backwards, which looks pretty aerodynamic. It has tiny little arms like a T-rex or something, suggesting it only uses them for picking things up and stuff. And it looks like Quetzocoatl, which is, in my opinion, awesome, and where the second part of the name comes from. It's not 'quasar' because a quasar is a bright galaxy powered by a supergiant black hole, which has no relation to Rayquaza whatsoever.



Jirachi probably wasn't the best-designed Pokemon of all. It's okay, except for the little triangles beneath the eyes. They have no purpose and are barely visible anyway. But it's shaped like a star, which stays consistent with the whole 'wishing star' story. It has a huge eye on its stomach that stays closed most of the time, but it's not necessary, but not a bad thing either. I also don't like the little thingies that hang down from the hat next to its eyes (not the blue tags, they look cool). It makes it look very weird.



I personally like the original form of Deoxys. Most Pokemon that are supposed to be from outer space, like Clefairy, don't look at all extraterrestrial. You could easily imagine them as being earthly, regular creatures. They don't look anything like the average person's idea of alien. Deoxys, however, fits with that picture. It's vaguely humanoid, but not too much. The missing 'skin' around its waist is a nice touch. It has an odd head with two spikes coming out of it, with a purple thing in the middle that scans things. Oh, and it has that gem in its chest that makes an Aurora. That's something that really makes Deoxys unique. Although, for some reason, it can't learn Aurora Beam. WTF. Oh, and its arms can become a red and blue string _or_ an arm with an awesome color design and a hand.



This worked well for Deoxys's attack form. It has three spikes coming out of its head now, and they're sharp, like it uses them as swords. Its knees are also spiky. And most of its 'skin' is gone, symbolizing less defense. Its eyes are glaring at you like it wants to kill you. And it does. It's going to kill you with that huge Attack that hasn't been beaten by anyone, and you know it.



Deoxys's defense form wasn't one of my favorites, but I'm not much for defense anyway. I mainly revolve around attacking and sometimes status or strategy to steadily take down the opponent. But this form isn't badly designed at all. All its skin is here to protect it. Its head is rounded, so none of those spikes to worry about. The arms are large and flat, so they can be used as shields, and the tips wrap around the shoulders for the blue part so they won't fall off. Nothing done wrong.



Deoxys's speed form actually looks aerodynamic, unlike some Pokemon that are supposed to be extremely fast *coughNinjaskcough*. All its skin is gone to relieve the weight. It has a long spike on its head, which is... okay. And its arms are just long whiplike strings that are probably meant for hit-and-run, which is what this form revolves around. All due respect, they made the speediest of all time actually look speedy.



And I'm not really in the mood to do the rest right now :P


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Electivire... I couldn't find a picture, but I think it is sexy. Best way to make electibuzz stronger, add some muscle.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

 D: Penis head!, It looks like a giant pink Mecca Godzilla. 

 A blue dog with bits of metal and a crown? Um they could have done something a little better than that.

 Nooo, I love nidoking's design, but I hate this sprite, an awesome purple poisonous spikey lizard :3 

 I don't like the colors, or the teeth, nor the eyes, all around terribly designed, they could have at least not make it so ugly, but it's a great slave! :D 

 It's HIDEOUS look at the three lumps on it's head, then some weird antenna coming from the center of a red ball on the top of it's head, then its legs and lower body are red, just why? 

Gooday.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

in reply to happiny
the bumps on it's head are meant to give the illusion of curly hair, the red ball is a hair bauble, the antenae is kinda like a ponytail, and the bottom isn't red, it's just a reddish pink


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*


First thing I want to say is: tail. I've done a sprite of a Kadabra without a tail, and my sis was amazed at how much of it was tail. I rather like things with long, thick tails, especially Kababra because its lower torso is so small.
The chest is like some sort of armor, which is good too.
Basically, I just like the whole design of the head. The wide cheeks make it look like it has enough room for the eyes, and the snout is just pure awesome. The mustache or whatever is supposed to make it look like a wise old man, I guess.
When I play Pokemon Island (which is rarely anymore), I always choose Paul with the Chimchar so I can get Kadabra first.
Oh, and it wields a dining utensil :3


All I want to say (besides the armored chest) is that I'm rather fond of its big, flat head.


Pretty. I rather like the horn on its chest, since it looks blood red and a deadly touch to something so makestic as Gardevoir. There's no way someone can't be allured by this Pokemon.

More later....


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

you no, i just imagined kadabra without it's tail
looks almost exactly like alakazam
minus the markings and plus badass moustache/another spoon


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Guys, *design*. Not just sprite.


Epic. The whole thing is like an Escallade in fur. _Massive._ It's a mammoth without the annoying bit of a nose. You can see that if you anger it the whole herd will crush you under their fat without breaking a sweat.


Again, _big_. It's the type that would crush you under its foot without even lifting it. It doesn't show its weight, it _throws_ it like a wrecking ball of pure muscle inside a shell. Plus guns. Guns are always a plus.


Gen. III and IV are the best in Legendaries, design-wise. They're what defines "Legend". Big, powerful and angry. If you see Mewtwo chasing you down you feel like the mafia's against you and that he'll torture you until you bleed phlegm out of your eyes. With Dialga you feel like you're being chased by a rampaging horde of bulls with steroids oozing out of its nose.


Look at it. You can imagine it in battle with thunder roaring down its legs and its claws crackling with energy. Its roar can shatter mountains and unload even the strongest of bowels, and the fur has enough charge to kill a whale five times over. It's quick, it's powerful and it wants you for breakfast. That's how badass it is.


During the days of Gold/Silver, it was evil and it wanted your babies for lunch and your parents for dinner. Now it's a Disney hellhound. It retained its evilness but it's become an anti-hero. It no longer wants to eat your whole family, but now it wants the neighborhood thieves and that's not good. The point of Houndoom was to make kids and their overprotective parents to hide behind their sofas everytime Pokemon was even uttered within a 10-mile radius. It's become the skull and crossbones; it's what "cool" kids wear.


A god in red fur. The sprites don't do it justice; the sprites show it as a dog with cream fur. In the anime it's an ancient roaring beast with flaming footprints and a presence that says "I'M ENTEI, BEECH! BOW DOWN AND MAKE ME A SAMMICH!". I doubt any Pokemon has that presence. Not even the Myth Pokemon, the Mirage Pokemon or the Legend Pokemon. One look and you _know_ it's a Legendary Gerbil Beast. It's the Legendary that deserves to be made into a god. It's so badass it makes Chuck Norris look like Barbie.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

we're talking about design, kadabra without a tail is just as much an alakazam whether it's in the sugimori art or the sprites


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

I wasn't commenting on the sprite, I was just putting a side note as an emphasis on how much of Kadabra is really its tail.


----------



## see ya (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



I've always loved the Togepi line, even before this guy came along. Such a simple, yet awesome and adorable design. It also helps that he kicks ass. I have no idea what he's supposed to be. He kind of strikes me as sort of a dove, with a bit of kite-likeness. 



Say what you will about this, but I think this was a very creative and hilarious move on the designer's part. It's very cute in my eyes, too. I've always been a sucker for big, floppy ears. I also like the eyebrows for some reason. 



Ironically, though I love this pokemon (so much that I named myself after it), its front sprite isn't that good. His facial expression is a bit weird, and his "mohawk" looks disproportional. Also, he looks very stiff here, and not something you can see gracefully flying about. Hopefully future gens of Pokemon will fix it. Love its back sprite, though.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Lets see what the generator will give me today. =3



Nothing beats the original butterfly. I may be bias cuz this pokemon is purple, but I so think that the colour scheme of the pokemon suits it well. Screw beautifly, butterfree is where its at.



I always liked this more than arbok/ekans. Maybe its because this pokemon actually looks menicing, with the big fangs and the sword tail and shit. Its a bit odd that the pokemon has so much colour on it, but it gets bonus points for the purple.



Right. I must say, I love these fuckers. The male one is really cute, with the purple small horn sticking out and stuff. The ears on both are just adorable, and if it wasn't for the fact they have poison spines I would stroke em all day. For some reason I do prefer the female, but this may be because I use it a lot more in my games and stuff.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Look at it. You can imagine it in battle with thunder roaring down its legs and its claws crackling with energy. Its roar can shatter mountains and unload even the strongest of bowels, and the fur has enough charge to kill a whale five times over. It's quick, it's powerful and it wants you for breakfast. That's how badass it is.


Amen :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*


Not one, but _three_ ostrich heads all wanting to peck your eyes out and stomp all over them. In every design this was always in my top 20. In fact, all the triplicate evolutions (Magneton, Dugtrio, Weezing) are all quite awesome. Why the hell did they abandon the idea?! Combee and Metagross are the only triplicates since Gen. I. I would've loved a triplicate Ditto or three Tangela stuck together.


A SARS naval mine. Honestly, the only reason Weezing isn't on every single one of my teams from Red to Platinum is because of the rarity. You look at it and you see that it's not ill or anything, it's the epitome of disease. I wouldn't be surprised if anthrax was made from its droppings and cyanide was manufactured from its tears. It's the Sickness Pokemon indeed.


It's a walking forest and that's badass. That's all there is to be said.

Now for the ugly.


Egghead. The point of this was to revive the Raptors of old into Pokemon but this is a bad way to do it. This looks like a cartoon villain with an anvil landing on its head every episode. This could've been a great design but the head just ruined it.


Another case of "Cinderella with a beard" syndrome. It was almost perfect until that beard thing came along. Those frisbees jutting out the side of its head must go. It would've been more into the theme of speed if it were like Marshtomp's cheek spikes pointed backwards. It would've looked amazing if it weren't for those circlythings.


Looks like a Pepperami with maracas. It would've been better if it had holes for eyes and was a Rock/ghost. A petrified tree would be better than a Muppet. At least Bonsly looked good.


Badly done. It's a giant furball with hands. Who wants that? The only way Nintendo could've redeemed themselves is to retcon this thing and introduce three Tangela stuck together similar to Magneton. It's Tangela on hair tonics.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Just look at it. I may like it, but the fact that it looks like a tiny ball with wings makes me laugh. If it wasn't for the fact it and its evo are on my top ten fave psychic pokemon list, I'd be kicking this thing down stairs for kicks.



They needed a pig pokemon, and they gave me a nice one here. I love this pokemon. The purple and black just fit, and those pearls...oh! And that tail...that is the best. I love it on pbr when its just dancing...its just really cool to see this thing dance.



Nice. A really nice idea and design. I wish the type was different though, a dark type jellyfish would rule. The gems make it look a bit psychicy to me...in fact...I wouldn't know it was a poison type if I hadn't checked. Very odd. But it gets away with it, as not many pokemon show their second type in their designs well...eh.



There's a reason why I never evolve these. There is something about that leaf on the head that gives it an edge of coolness that Sceptile will never have. I just love how jumpy it looks. ^^



A well needed evolve...but for some reason it looks like it is lacking something...maybe a little flower on its head? I dunno...


----------



## Taliax (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*







It reminds me of a rollerblader somehow. O.o It's probably because of the yellow things that look like kneepads XD


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Hmm... 


Pretty cool Land shark thing. I didn't like it at first but I'm warming up to it ^^
The colors go pretty well with it. (Though they should have included, maybe gray? It's a ground type..). The mouth on this sprite looks weird, but as someone has said we're reviewing designs not sprites. I like the resemblance to a hammer head shark in this guy, 'cuz hammer heads are one of my favorites (Next to whale sharks). 


Mesprits my second favorite of the pixie trio. I like her little tail things, though her "hair" seems a bit strange to me. :/


Always was fond of Lunatone, He's pretty cool with his Glowy red eyes OwO
Though I don't think theres enough of a Difference between his normal and shiny form, and his mouth seems kinda strange to me.


OHMIGOD SHINEEEE
No really, Lumineon is just beautiful. The only things wrong-
Those fins on the bottom shouldn't be there
Her tail should be a normal tail
:(


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Ice tiger said:


> D: Penis head!, It looks like a giant pink Mecca Godzilla.


okay seriously. where are you guys getting this whole "palkia's head looks like a dick tee hee hee" thing? penises have little heads at the tip, this just kind of has a rounded end. penises have balls on the end, this doesn't. I mean I guess the shape is kind of suggestive, but no more than say, a banana, or someone's finger. 



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Egghead. The point of this was to revive the Raptors of old into Pokemon but this is a bad way to do it. This looks like a cartoon villain with an anvil landing on its head every episode. This could've been a great design but the head just ruined it.


oh, agreed, that thing is just hideous. 



Jetx said:


> /
> Okay.
> 
> /
> ...


awwww c'mon I love tangrowth and lickilicky. they kick ass. probably the two coolest evolution lines. 

OOH I HAVE SOMETHING TO ADD:


just look at this thing, it's beautiful. how could you not love combee. although its japanese name is far superior to the english one. the english name is a dumb portmanteau, and the japanese name (mitsuhoney) is very fun to say, and rolls right off the tongue. I know I sound like a huge weeaboo right now but whaaaaaaatever


----------



## Thorne (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Zeta Reticuli said:


> okay seriously. where are you guys getting this whole "palkia's head looks like a dick tee hee hee" thing? penises have little heads at the tip, this just kind of has a rounded end. penises have balls on the end, this doesn't. I mean I guess the shape is kind of suggestive, but no more than say, a banana, or someone's finger.
> 
> 
> oh, agreed, that thing is just hideous.
> ...


Quoted for truth, everyone hates Tangrowth, but I like it, it's like a caveman covered in wines! And Lickilicky have a pretty interesting design to, looks like a rich glutton or something, and that's badass.
While you mention Combee..

The ONLY bug that looks really threatening, except Scyther/Scizor. It's so cool, yet so easy to understand the idea of the design.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Male Gardevoir said:


> The ONLY bug that looks really threatening, except Scyther/Scizor.


>.> Drapion, GET HIM!


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

I don't really like the idea of pokemon in trios such as Magneton, Dugtrio, Dodrio, Combee, etc. The list goes on. So these creatures get born together? eucchh... 
And Magnemites get stuck together? great.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Rampardos is a Pachycephalosaur, NOT a raptor.

And I find Mamoswine to be weird. A Pig/Mammoth?! What the hell? Should've made a more mammoth-like evo for Donphan instead!

And Glaceon is okay, but I would've wanted a Steel- and a Fighting-type eevee evo more.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Yeah, Donphans form is underrated, it looks so cool, like a pitbull, well obviously not, but...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Celestial Blade said:


> Rampardos is a Pachycephalosaur, NOT a raptor.
> 
> And I find Mamoswine to be weird. A Pig/Mammoth?! What the hell? Should've made a more mammoth-like evo for Donphan instead!


Rampardos may not be a raptor but look at the face, save for the egghead. It looks like it will rip your bones apart if it stared long enough. The point of it was to be big and ready to rip the village apart.

I agree with the Pigmammoth origin, and much more for the Mammoth for Donphan with the Protector(why waste it on Rhydon?!), but look at it this way. Mamoswine can squeeze the life out of you with its fat and impale you with its icy tusks if you even called it cuddly. It's big and it's mad.


The last two birds (Noctowl and Swellow) were lacking, for lack of a better word. Noctowl was good as more of a Dark/Psychic Flying type, but not Normal Flying. It became underrated because of the type. And Swellow was more of a messenger bird than a bird of prey but that's besides the point. Staraptor on the other hand is as the name says, a raptor. The sharp eyes, the giant tuft of feathers and lest we forget its sheer presence despite being the third smallest of all four, second only to Swellow. Without looking at the stats, Staraptor can be mistaken as the biggest of the four because let's face it, it's like Dog the Bounty Hunter. It's very showy and it will peck your eyes out with one wrong look.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

I love Mightyena but it looks nothing like a Hyena (as the name suggests) whereas Houndoom does look like a hyena.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

And Rhyperior is awesome!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Celestial Blade said:


> And Rhyperior is awesome!


As much as I'd LOVE to agree, Rhyperior is a fat cannon and is _far_ from Rhyhorn or Rhydon. It looks like it's gonna have a hard time walking, instead having to resort to doing the robot everywhere it goes with those stupid arms.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Rhyperior's not the only pokemon with it's elbows sticking out like that.

OK, I never paid a lot of attention to him at first, but, like Breloom before, taking a good look at him made him one of my favorites.
We've got a Gladiator-esque head, spikes coming out of its chest (makes me wonder how one of them sleeps), SWORDS for elbows, and rounded legs. Also, the area between the torso and the legs is abnormally large. I wonder why?...
He looks so awesome. I have dreamt about being one numerous times, and it was one of the most enjoyable experiences I've ever had.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Alxprit said:


> Rhyperior's not the only pokemon with it's elbows sticking out like that.


But compared to Gallade (which we agree on), Rhyperior doesn't suit it. Its arms are stiff and it has a keg for a body. A keg body only works if the Pokemon's limbs are perfectly articulate like Snorlax or Slaking.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Ok, I must admit that I love this pokemon. The sprites don't do it much justice, but it looks really sweet in pbr. The only problem I see is with those antenna, makes it look a bit bugish.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Linoone will start from number one and gradually work her way up the dex. 

And what do you mean I'm using the Hoenn dex right now? 


Treecko. The huge yellow eyes go very well with the gecko design, and the red on its belly stands out rather nicely. The bumps on its head (its eyes) are sort of weird though; I can see what it's coming from, but the bumps are just too big. The tail is nice though. I like its largeness, and how it looks like it will hurt a lot when Treecko smacks you on the head with it. The tail makes it look too bulky though, contrary to the fact that Treecko are supposed to be agile and fast. 


Pretty bad ass, with the leaves coming out of its arms and the way it peers at you from its yellow eyes. Again, the yellow eyes are very fitting, and the whole creature looks more graceful now. I especially love the leaves on its head and arms. And the reduced tails and the slim built makes Grovyle look fast; definitely an improvement from Treecko. I also love its hind legs, how they look like a raptor's (dinosaur raptor, not bird raptor), and how the tips bend to form claws. 


I didn't like Sceptile as much as Grovyle. For one, it looks too bulky. Way too bulky for a fast and agile lizard-thing. Also, the tail became a large heavy thing again. The tail should be trimmed down, maybe its design should be changed altogether, and its body should be slimmer, too. I love the band of red on its belly and on its jaw though; the red colors really stand out and highlight the rest of the details. The yellow seed things on its back had always bothered me; they look like they would fall off any second. I thought the seeds should be attached better; instead of just "oh let's put some yellow things on the back!", they should have at least make the seeds look semi-attached to the back. 

 
Hmmm... Yes. Torchic. I like its chibi design; it really makes it have a basic-Pokemon look. The feathers on its head are cool, and really adds to the overall design. Without the feathers, Torchic would just look like two round balls attached to each other. The ring of feathers around its neck it cool, too, but many people mistaken it for wings. Fact: Torchic don't have wings. It bothered me a little, but since Torchic aren't meant to fly, it was fine, really. The coloring is nice, too, orange and yellow makes a nice combination for a fire type. 


I. Love. Combusken. The sudden appearance of claws might startle some, but I love it. It kept most of the Torchic characteristics, yet changed in ways that makes it look _evolved_. After gaining a fighting type, it was quite right to give Combusken fighting characteristics: the clawed arms, the strong legs... The only thing bothering me is its orange eyes though. They should have made it some darker color instead of a light orange. It could just be the Sugimori art that's bothering me though. The sprites look fine. 

 
Yes yes yes. Everyone's favorite overgrown chicken. Just look at it. LOOK AT IT. It has claws, burning wrists, and powerful legs that can probably kick you around the world. Blaziken can beat even Chuck Norris in a series of round house kicks. I love how the cream hair-thing reach around its neck to form a little vest-thing at its chest, and the little yellow diamond shape on its belly. The blaze of yellow on its legs are really nice, and the little pointy claws on the back of its legs are a really great addition. The way the feathers cover its feet is cool, too. And I _love_ the eye color. Blaziken will kick your ass. 


Will do more later.


----------



## Astro (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Gastrodon looks great, he is a sludgy lump of awesomeness.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Astro said:


> Gastrodon looks great, he is a sludgy lump of awesomeness.


Quoted for truth, and his cry is awesome as well.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Astro said:


> Gastrodon looks great, he is a sludgy lump of awesomeness.





Ruffledfeathers said:


> Quoted for truth, and his cry is awesome as well.


Again, quoted for truth. It looks exactly like a sea slug should.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

I say this again, *if you're going to post, at least write a decent amount of text and include a picture! If you just say a design is awesome like Astro did, it's spam in my opinion! Get it?!*


Ralts is just so cute, no denying. The colours are good to, and the white body reminds me a bit of a ghost, which might be a reason the evolutionary line is in the indeterminate egg group. It also looks like a small child, which makes sense, as children are able to sense emotions easier then adults, and they are emotion Pokémon.


Kirlia is also cool, but is actually even more girly then Gardevoir in my opinion, but is still cool, and really looks like a dancer.


Completely wonderful, that's the only words I can describe it with, but I have NO IDEA why.


The line needed a male evolution, and we got a truly manly man. Blades, are manly, helms are manly, they're manly, and the colour scheme is great.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Being the Zelda nerd I am...

I loveloveloev Gardevoir's design, but I think they completely botched its appearance in PBR. Its dress looks like a bunch of shredded ribbons, and the poor thing's skinny little chicken legs are showing, for pete's sake! Still, awesome. (coughcoughZELDAPOKEMONFTWcoughcough)


Gallade rocks. It has some kind of tonfa/swords on it's elbows, and it's just plain awesome. Plus, it looks like the Pokemon equivalent of Link, which gets major points in my book. Which brings us to..

Ladies and gentleman, I present.. The Midna Pokemon. It kicks butt in battles, it looks evilly adorable (especially in stuffed animal form).. and looks startlingly similar (in my opinion) to my favorite video game character ever. ^^ 


OH MEW WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO YOU?! HOT PINK AND SCRUNCHED UP FACES DO NOT SUIT YOU AT ALL.  ;_;


As I have said before, Espeon rocks. It's a Siamese cat/Psychic Nekomata.. thingie. And it's shiny form looks like Yotsuba. (Of whom I adore. A lot.)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Evoli said:


> As I have said before, Espeon rocks. It's a Siamese cat/Psychic Nekomata.. thingie. And it's shiny form looks like Yotsuba. (Of whom I adore. A lot.)


Quoted for truth. Espeon FTW


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*






fwee scythes :3 i am madly in love with it and blades for arms is just the best concept ever, but gallade is only half that mark because they are only on his elbows, to think i used to think it was ugly before i read some FanFiction about them I just don't believe. however my love for this is also mainly because i like sharp things on a pokemon in general :3






more sharp things! one of the few pure dark types i know of, and is one of the most interesting ones of them IMO
when i see this I see a pack of them, merciless, killing machines that move all through the land killing of everything worth eating
plus with one of them around i can brace myself for anything bad that could happen to me ^_^






electric freaking tiger, man! spiky and stripy, a good combo, plus, it eats electricity :D electricity tastes like zappy, i know, i've tried it on another note, i love his shiny and that tail! that feline tiger-esque tail!


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

I always used to think sandshrew could roll into a ball and speed aorund like sonic.

Sudowoodo wasn't a real pokemon but a trainer disguised as a tree.
diglett and dugtrio were planted into the ground and couldn't move.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Warning = Awesome used too many times, please after reading this evacuate to an Awesome free place.



Evoli said it all. Espeon is plain awesome, and blue and purple are among my favorite colours. Shiny is made of awesome. It has an awesome gem thingy and the eyes are so nice. So nice and elegant. It also reminds me of cats somehow and cats are my favorite animals. Also the things under it's ears are cool.



One word to describe Absol = Cool/Awesome. It has an awesome blade thing on it's head and tail. The colours go well and the red eyes are so awesomesauce. It has a fluffy thing round it's neck and fluffy things win me over. It makes me think night time prowling. When I look at it, it's like it's going to pounce on me and tear me to bits which is awesome(not the me dieing but the Absol awesomeness)



Another elegant one. This time fire type. It looks fluffish, awesome point from me. Red eyes = more awesome points. Heaps of tails? AWESOME. It's a fox, an awesome fire breathing fox. And I'm quite fond of foxes.



Well...a sea monster like thing that looks really kind and calm. I really love that. Always Lapras looks so calm, well the sprites don't do too well but ehh Gold's was awesome. I don't really like the horn on it's head. The shell is good because I think Lapras would look strange without it. And awesome points for being blue.



The lati's. I can't really choose between them but usually I like Latias better because of the Lv 85 or so one in PMD I have. That and it's a girl and is red(grr I love red and blue) But I like Latios's PT sprite better. Awesome type. Dragon = Awesome. Psychic = Awesome.

*breath* Too much awesome.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> One word to describe Absol = Cool/Awesome.


A second word would be sexy >:3


----------



## FKOD (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*






Mawile is my personal favorite. Why? They're adorable! Look at their cute lil' face! That kinda goldenish color. Those long ears! That crazy maw on the back of its head! Mawiles are so cuuuuutes. I think their sprites look better in Diamond/Pearl then in Emerald.






I also like Dunsparce. Why? It must be those pastel colors. And the teensy wings make it kind of cute, too. And look at that crazy drill tail. Oddly enough, it is classified as the "Ground Snake" pokemon. It does not look like a snake at all! It's very round and it has wings and it has little antennas on its face! So crazy.






Bellossom is very cute. Look at those big flowers on top of its head. Even though red isn't my absolute favorite color, I like them anyway. And it has such sparkly eyes. And a grass skirt. It is a skirt that is made of grass, folks. Stubby arms! I love stubby arms! I'd want some myself, but then I couldn't play video games anymore. And that'd be terrible.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



FKOD said:


> I also like Dunsparce. Why? It must be those pastel colors. And the teensy wings make it kind of cute, too. And look at that crazy drill tail. Oddly enough, it is classified as the "Ground Snake" pokemon. It does not look like a snake at all! It's very round and it has wings and it has little antennas on its face! So crazy.


I always thought those antenna where fangs. D=



Groudon damn it, I love Floatzel. It looks so goofy and cute! And its a otter/weasel thing! I dunno, I just love pokemon that look slightly odd in some way, and this is one of em.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



My GOD. Raichu is ..well, win. The lightning tail is so cool, and could actually provide _some_ use.It has always look like a blade to me. A kickass blade, really. The ears just make it so very cute.=] It still has a basic look to Pikachu,and getting Pichu's short-ear characteristic,even if the ears look different.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> The lati's. I can't really choose between them but usually I like Latias better because of the Lv 85 or so one in PMD I have. That and it's a girl and is red(grr I love red and blue) But I like Latios's PT sprite better. Awesome type. Dragon = Awesome. Psychic = Awesome.


I LOVE YOU.Nice description.


----------



## FKOD (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*







Snorunt! It's a little dude wrapped in a blanket! Look at those beady blue eyes! He doesn't look too happy, though. They're cute in their own way.







Glalie is kind of funny looking. They're quite spherical and frowny. They have a slight resemblance to Snorunt, though. Unlike some pokemon we know of.....







I'm looking at _you_, Froslass! She looks nothing like a Snorunt! They don't even share a color scheme! It's like a Gyrados evolving into a Jirachi! And that's crazy.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



FKOD said:


> I'm looking at _you_, Froslass! She looks nothing like a Snorunt! They don't even share a color scheme! It's like a Gyrados evolving into a Jirachi! And that's crazy.


If you know what Froslass is based on it makes sense, much more sense then Gyarados evolving to Jirachi. Froslass is made of win and awesomesauce by the way, and it's at least better then a female Glalie, which looks a lot more masculine in my opinion.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Male Gardevoir said:


> If you know what Froslass is based on it makes sense, much more sense then Gyarados evolving to Jirachi. Froslass is made of win and awesomesauce by the way, and it's at least better then a female Glalie, which looks a lot more masculine in my opinion.


Sure... it makes sense, but it is in no way pleasant to think about. 



I never really had a like for Torchic until the time the first PMD game came out, and I had a dream in which I turned into one. Then it was suddenly one of my favorites.
Let's see. Cute, feathery, "warm hug" ability, and overall just (dare I say it?) awesome. Also, you can walk it in Amity Square, so yaaaaay...


----------



## Thorne (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*


This little thing is just straight out adorable, that's how it is. I didn't think it was anything special in the beginning but I happen to love it now, which might have to do with the fact that the main character in two awesome series at dA is one, and the sidekick of the main character in another one is a Skitty. Combine that with the fact I play as one and you get my meaning. As for the design it's fairly simple, the colours blend together well, the face is just so cute and the tail gives it a little unique look.


I like this one to, the colours are still great together, the collar adds to the personality too.



And this is just epic, in practically every way. the look excluding the jaw is pretty neat, kind of a combination of innocent and badass. including the jaw adds to the epicness. Would love if it evolved into something like this. other then that it's a Pokémon that's easy to draw really cute.



Not sure what to say, It looks a very immobile compared to its evolution. But the spikes at the end of the hands look pretty cool. the "crown" on the head feels unnecessary thought.


Many dislike it, but I think the Scarecrow Pokémon is one of the coolest grass types there is. it gives off a silent, yet kind of murderous vibe. And I love it, the hat adds a little luck to, shame the one James had never evolved into this.



The name is fun saying, and it looks simple, yet actually pretty cute, at least for a ghost, the only ghost matching its cuteness is Drifloon.


One of the most epic Pokémon there is, especially the TCG art where it sits at the ground holding a flower is so awesome. The best villain in a Pokémon fan comic is also one, Thorne from "The Revenge of the Heart" made by PokreatiaForms. He's so lovable, and one of the few moments I don't think the main villain is a dochebag.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Male Gardevoir said:


> This little thing is just straight out adorable, that's how it is. I didn't think it was anything special in the beginning but I happen to love it now, which might have to do with the fact that the main character in two awesome series at dA is one, and the sidekick of the main character in another one is a Skitty. Combine that with the fact I play as one and you get my meaning. As for the design it's fairly simple, the colours blend together well, the face is just so cute and the tail gives it a little unique look.
> 
> 
> I like this one to, the colours are still great together, the collar adds to the personality too.


All true~

How did I find another Skitty lover?


----------



## Thorne (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



shadow_lugia said:


> >.> Drapion, GET HIM!


Drapion isn't bug type, it's poison/Dark. 'nuff said.



EeveeSkitty said:


> All true~
> 
> How did I find another Skitty lover?


I wrote why I loved it on the comment.


----------



## FKOD (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Male Gardevoir said:


> If you know what Froslass is based on it makes sense, much more sense then Gyarados evolving to Jirachi. Froslass is made of win and awesomesauce by the way, and it's at least better then a female Glalie, which looks a lot more masculine in my opinion.


Glalie does look like a dude. Poor female Glalies! I like Froslass' appearance, but if it weren't for the magic of the internet, I'd never figure out what it evolved from.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



Male Gardevoir said:


> I wrote why I loved it on the comment.


I know I know, but not many appreciate Skitteh and her Skittehness.

Eeveh is more popular.

Let's see...


Articuno is really pretty and nice looking.I think my favorite type might actually be Ice which earns points and prettyness wins points too...I love the colours, tail and wings and that little thing on her head. And I like flying things :)

 
As I've said I like pretty Ice Pokemon. And Glaceon is that. I LOVE the Platinum pose, it's so cute :)

And I like the icicle like things hanging from her head and the tail~

 
Firstly...Azumarril is so cute~ It has these little bubble patterns and a bubbly tail. It's a bunny and bunnies are cute. I like the combination of White and light blue(icy).


----------



## Thorne (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



EeveeSkitty said:


> I know I know, but not many appreciate Skitteh and her Skittehness.





			
				Me at some other thread said:
			
		

> I play PMD 2 as a Male Skitty.


T.T


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*

Oh...right.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: comment the Pokémon designs.*



FKOD said:


> I also like Dunsparce. Why? It must be those pastel colors. And the teensy wings make it kind of cute, too. And look at that crazy drill tail. Oddly enough, it is classified as the "Ground Snake" pokemon. It does not look like a snake at all! It's very round and it has wings and it has little antennas on its face! So crazy.


Dunsparce is based on the tsuchinoko, a mythical snake rumoured to exist in Japan (hence the 'sparce' part). Oh yeah, and it's supposed to look like a snake with a visible belly, so yeah. 







It's pure awesome. The little sparkly eyes, KH-Heartless mouth, little stubby legs and an awesome tan...ah, such is the <333ness of Trapinch.







Emo eyes, 'Come to me!!' pose, cute little scutes/suckers, teppanyaki tan, I guess I'm just a sucker for orange things :p


----------

